

Show HN: I’m working on a book about Meteor. You can read it online for free. - thecooluser
https://leanpub.com/meteortutorial

======
rhgraysonii
Nice! I am in the process of a similar project that I am releasing for free on
a collaborative publishing platform called Penflip. I am actively looking for
contributors if you know anyone who would be interested :) twitter handle is
in my profile.

------
msanioura
Excellent book. I didn't, and couldn't put it down since I downloaded it today
noon. Almost done reading it. I plan to finish this part of the book before I
go to sleep! Looking forward to the next batch of chapters. God sent.

~~~
thecooluser
Awesome, man. I better hurry up with the writing then! If there's anything
specific you want me to cover, feel free to send an email to
hello@meteortips.com. Or if there's any parts that you were sort of unclear
about, etc, just let me know.

~~~
msanioura
Sure, I will be sending specific notes in the next 15 minutes or so. Guys,
trust me, this is the best introductory text to Meteor out there.. and I have
the other book iykwim.

~~~
msanioura
did you get the notes?

------
rpeden
Looks good! I'm looking forward to reading it.

------
kevohagan
Looks great!! Can't wait to see more :)

------
sgdesign
Looks promising! Good luck with the book :)

~~~
thecooluser
Thanks Sacha. :)

